# Sc18v2m



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Now that the kitty is out of the bag,hows about telling everybody about the new chassis Bud?? :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Here kitty kitty or should I say middy middy.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

soon soon !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will it fit Lipo cells?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NO !!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Working on it hope to have pictures Thursday


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud,would the new chassis be best described as a pan car??????????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

YES !!!

Sorry no picture till Thursday Camera batts dumped They were not Power Push !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well here it is the SC18V2M chassis conversion. A new addition to the worlds first real pan car  
I will not be doing a kit in the near future so just the comversion chassis will be available. The retail price will be $20.00. It is the same wheel base as the SC18V2.
It uses all the parts that are on Your SC18V2 front end just bolts on and also the rear end thats 7 total screws. You have to flip the rear pod plates to put the motor in front of axle. You may need to run smaller receiver and speed control depending on what you have in your car. This car has a Novak GTX speedo, JR rec'v and a personal transponder in it.
Testing on our large track with stock motor and 6 cell has shown a increase of about 1 lap on a 15 second a lap track. The chassis makes the car much smoother gives more rear end bite, transitions turns faster and just handles better.
There is no need for a center shock! and We will not make it in carbon fiber! I have tryed these and did not like them in 1/18th.
If You want one e mail [email protected] Paypal only $24.50 includes priority mail.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of the bottom.
No I don't run that much toe out it just came out that way in the picture.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - will the new chassis be legal in the current point's series?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

After much debate and thought Yes it will be !!!This is the first update to the SC18V2 in over 2 years.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks good Bud!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Did you say the rear body mounts were in a slightly different location than the V2?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes they are .920 forward.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sold 4 today !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Those of you contemplating this conversion with the BRP "Big Block" rear pod option, be advised some minor alterations will be needed to make work. All Big Blocks motors run opposite rotation to the stock 16D motor. They are normally mounted on the right side plate with the regular chassis. Flipping the right plate 180 degrees puts the axle height too high. Swapping left and right sides doesn't work, the motor will rotate incorrectly. Solution: Just lay the right side plate on top of the left, and copy the location of the motor mounting hole and slot. Use a drill and dremel tool to modify the left side plate. Then the left side plate can be used on the right side, with correct axle height and motor rotation.

Whew, I think I just had a Rafster flashback!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good job Wazzer!!! Hope You do well in indy. We will not be going there is a big race here that we are going to hit. Your chassis went out today priority.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well here it is the SC18V2M chassis conversion. A new addition to the worlds first real pan car  
I will not be doing a kit in the near future so just the comversion chassis will be available. The retail price will be $20.00. It is the same wheel base as the SC18V2.
It uses all the parts that are on Your SC18V2 front end just bolts on and also the rear end thats 7 total screws. You have to flip the rear pod plates to put the motor in front of axle. You may need to run smaller receiver and speed control depending on what you have in your car. This car has a Novak GTX speedo, JR rec'v and a personal transponder in it.
Testing on our large track with stock motor and 6 cell has shown a increase of about 1 lap on a 15 second a lap track. The chassis makes the car much smoother gives more rear end bite, transitions turns faster and just handles better.
There is no need for a center shock! and We will not make it in carbon fiber! I have tryed these and did not like them in 1/18th.
If You want one e mail [email protected] Paypal only $24.50 includes priority mail.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of the bottom.
No I don't run that much toe out it just came out that way in the picture.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Kurly (Dec 29, 2006)

*New chassis*

Hey Bud, I dont see it yet on your web site and I need some stuff for the Indy race coming up. Can I put in a note on the order or e-mail you for the chassis along with the parts, is that Ok?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so if someone was to order a new car would ya exchange a new chassis for the old one lol


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

The new car looks good Bud!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - how much lighter is the new "M" chassis?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

.oooooo1 grams  
Jay>> I still have that servo want to sell it???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OKracer>> I could do that.
Kurly>>that is fine.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - a new chassis! very cool, although many people have already done this mod. The problem we have when we did this is the motor pod sags to the point that the rear pod collects fuzz from dragging on the carpet. Does the new design fix that problem?


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

Bud, I can't sell it because it's going in the new SC18V2M!! I'll place an order in the new year. Any other new goodies? 
Say hi to Don. Jay.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Jay>> Got ya.GIMP>> Just increase the bottom damper spring ,I just streached mine slightly. Another racer used a blue spring which is stiffer but I don't have them anymore.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

could ya put two springs together or would that be too much


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

two would be too much.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud >>

YOU ARE DA MAN!!!

Guess what I got in the mail today


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Those of you that have either put together a V2M,or are in the process of,what electronics are you using? Me Novak GTX and XXL.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I am using a Novak (only until Tekin releases the B1) Micro GT and a Novak XXtra rcvr. I will post up a pic in a few minutes.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are the pics of the SCVII-M.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Look good Scott--2 double aa in there.What size track do you run on?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We are running 4cell AA's. The running line of our track is about 41'. Fast cars can get around it in 2.6-2.7sec. We have taken .5sec off since March.

We are running hand-out motors and 9/52 gearing. We are running the AA's to keep the costs down.

In the handout motors, we are not even running the "handpicked" motors or the Gold-dust brushes. Just stockers and are flying!!

Here are a couple of pics of the track.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

OK I see the batteries are stacked.What tires do you run there and how many BRP guys are coming out


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

As far as tires, depends on who you ask.

I like the Long-wear greens on the rear and greens up front. 

On the number of racers we had 9 trucks and 6 cars last Thursday night. We try to limit the number of racers per heat to 5, but ran all 6 cars. IT WAS A CROWDED RACE, we ended up splitting them for the remainder of the night.

We even ran a 300-lap event after the mains. Lap times on the fast cars were still in the low 2.9 to high 2.8's. Not bad for a $8 battery pack, huh? After the 300-lapper several of us still kept our trucks out and played. I would imagine we could get 500-600 laps easy out of a pack. But, probably around the 450-500 lap mark we would see the lap times really grow.

We run 3-minute qualifiers and 6-minute mains. I TQ'ed with 65 laps in the last race. We get alot pf laps in, trust me! We even have a lap counting system that we all have personal transponders for (they are only $30 each!)


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds like you guys are having a good time and not alot of $$.Have you raced anything else?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, got mine yesterday. Thanks! 

K-5, I'm using either a Novak Atom or Micro GT and a Novak XXL on its side so crystal is easy to access from the top.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Scott>> The little black thing in the center is that the counter infared transmitter? If os does it just shine thru the windshield?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Budd>> You got it. Each one has it's own ID number in it and we register the racer with that number, just like the AMB stuff. So far the only trouble we have had in getting them to be picked up properly is installation errors. Covering the transmitter with the wires or it not having a clear line-of-sight through the windshield. The FREE SOFTWARE works GREAT too!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud is it just me or does the M allow you to run smaller rear tires??


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry for the double post jones,but who locally is running the new M chassis at the gate friday??


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

K-5>> You can not run any smaller a tire on the M than the VII. Both cars are using the same rear motor plates all you do is flip them over. The axle is in the center of the pod plates so the ride height is in the same location.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks like there is a slight droop in the rear end(a good thing) that brings center of chassis up a hair.that is with a 6 cell load


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 >> Same tires M will sag more.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

how is your Speedo mounted ScottH? it looks like you have it on the t-plate?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

See tha lexan box that the batteries are mounted in? It is mounted to the side of it.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

ok cool i was just curios.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

New chassis worked very well at the Gate 1/5.would recommend it  :wave: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Kurly (Dec 29, 2006)

*Thanks Bud*

Just wanted to jump in here and say, Thanks Bud for all the parts and tires I ordered. I went to the Indiana State Champs and TQed and Won the race. Wish you guys could have made it to the race, understand you had other race to contend with, too bad, would have had fun. The V2 chassis is very quick to turn, totates very well, almost to well. Tried it but had to run the stock chassis because the car had a tendency to over rotate. The car sags hard in the middle with the motor moved up. If I was going to run the car I would try and run some type of shock or center spring to keep the T-bar flat in the center. Tang has a good idea about running heavy oil under the dampner plates, it does help. Thanks again for a great car Bud and keep up the good work................Kurt


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just run the bottom damper spring tighter. I just streached the stock one slightly. You want to have the sag. A center shock will give You way too much steering.

Good Job on Your win!!


----------



## Kurly (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, never thought of that. Ill have to give that a shot. Thanks again............


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

You might want to try using some shims under the spring. I have never had good luck with stretching a spring and keeping it linear.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

well the middy was pretty good on oval it was a rocket lol


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree with tcian,V2M worked well on the FAST high banked oval,but it could use a sound system when you have to deal with the Akron traffic!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes they did look good !!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

handled very well to becides being a rocket


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Kurly said:


> Just wanted to jump in here and say, Thanks Bud for all the parts and tires I ordered. I went to the Indiana State Champs and TQed and Won the race. Wish you guys could have made it to the race, understand you had other race to contend with, too bad, would have had fun. The V2 chassis is very quick to turn, totates very well, almost to well. Tried it but had to run the stock chassis because the car had a tendency to over rotate. The car sags hard in the middle with the motor moved up. If I was going to run the car I would try and run some type of shock or center spring to keep the T-bar flat in the center. Tang has a good idea about running heavy oil under the dampner plates, it does help. Thanks again for a great car Bud and keep up the good work................Kurt


Kurt, I spent the whole day chasing you, and never could catch you. Nice job. Don't know how close you live to Plymouth, IN, but I've been trying to get some BRP action going there. It's carpet oval. Let me know if you can ever make it. Tim


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >> three racers ran the SC18V2M at Classic and it looked very good. K-5caper won stock and TCian won the B his first time on a oval. the other was like 6th in A main.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

is the VM2 the way to go for a 4 cell oval car. It looks like the original would fit four cells to the left side better than the Conversion. I'm undecided on which car/chassis to purchase.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

get the m best all around car works on oval works great on onroad


----------



## Kurly (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Tim, my first time out with the BRP car and I had alot of fun with you guys. Ill look into the Plymouth track, I would like to race the class more often than never. I have a busy schedule, never know what its going to bring. Let me know more about the track that you race at, I know the guys that I race with are always looking for some good 1/18th scale racing. Give me the track name or website and Ill let you know if and when I can get it together........Thanks again and happy racing. Kurt


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Kurt, it's www.jamsrc.com

We've been running some 18th scale trucks with McCallister late model bodies also.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wazzer - any pictures of your big block V2M chassis?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro, I'm working on some pictures. Also did a nice FedEx # 11 stock car body. 

Nice to see you beating up on the rest of em lately. Keep up the mojo!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes It is tough to be on top only place to go is DOWN


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been working on my V2M BRUSHLESS.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

BRUSHLESS??????????? I am telling Bud on you!!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

wow now that will be fast!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Or completly out of control!!??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

well I can tell you it will only be 4 cell....so it should be just a little faster than the stock motor, and controllable!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud was VERY fast running V2M six cells and a speed 300 motor on the road course at the Gate tonight!!!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

dang yes that car was fast had another great run with it


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud, did you have to dial anything out of your speed control like we used to when we ran the big block or was that 100 percent at the gate??


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea u did a 14 sec lap thats what touring cars do


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was 100 % the diff was too loose in the main with the 6 cell but it was sick fast.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

For oval racing, has anyone been able to tell a big difference between the V2M and the older chassis with 4 slots on each side?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

At the lsat banked oval Mid motor chassis won both stock mains and they did look smooth. They were running 3 X 3. It all depends on the track and how tight the turns are.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

DSaw-I ran V2M on the banked oval with a fast stock motor geared 12/45,ran on the bottom of the track and did not have to lift at all if that tells you anything.(that also was six cells 3x3)


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea it felt really good mine was fast geared at 10/45 im going 12/45 next time lol


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> It was 100 % the diff was too loose in the main with the 6 cell but it was sick fast.


Bud, what did you have the big block geared at?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

On 4 cell 10 48 it did not even get warm. I ran the same gear on 6 cell. On 4 cell I would try 10/45 if I run again. This week is brushless if I have ime to get it in.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud-Are you running brushless or big block in the V2M tonight?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Right now 4 cell 370 to test. Maybe 6 cell in main.:devil:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

you are still going to be fast lol even wit 4 cell


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud,what are the differences between the 300 and the 370 that you have seen?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are the same. There are 6 volt and 7.2 volt versions I'm using the 6 volt.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Another pm for ya Bud


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud -- what wind were you running in your Big-Block?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was a 6 volt don't know the wind.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What brand motor?

I was looking at the Trinity site and did not see them rated in volts, just in winds.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

V2M is going to make it's debut at Freddies next Sunday the 18th,I know there wil be stock racers running the chassis,what about pro stock,what do you guys have in mind for the flat oval????Big block/brushless,4 cell,6 cell?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Pro stock guys see previous question/or are you guys running stock motors??


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i think the car will do well at freddies mine is going to be FAST


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

My stock rear motor car for Freddies....it has been the best car I have every had on an oval......So I am not going to change right now. 6 cell stock motor


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 caper>> Stock motors for Pro Stock You can run mid motor. I may try the 4 cell 370 to see how it compairs.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

V2M handled very well today on the flat oval at Freddies Hobbies,new chassis has been very good on three completly different tracks:flat oval,banked oval,and road coarse!Only issue I had was they give you a screw for your servo saver for a reason,apparently it is not just a press on!(maybe some information for Tangs tips!?)


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea the v2m was very good =ROCKET


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You got it I liked it very much on the flat oval !!!!! I did put a bit too much front left weight in for the main and it wanted to rotate hard is the center if I was not careful !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

What did you find to be best tire,spring,gear ratio for you Bud??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I ran high bite fronts, green dot left rear purple dot right rear. Gearing was 10/48. I also twweked it to have slightly more weight on left front.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

silver springs,or orange?Any spacers in the springs?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Silver no spacer.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Had some issues getting the size small enough to send. Let's see if this works.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How does it handle? did you run 4 or 6 cells wiht that speed 300?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >>> You are a builder!!! Looks nice.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud>>what are your thoughts after running V2M on the FAST high banks of classic?You were fast(as always)what tires and springs did you have??Sorry I had to claim your best motor,but could you blame me?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 caper>> No trouble on the motor I have more!!!!

Yes the V2M was better on the high banks also!! So smooth  
I ran green dot rear and orange dot front stock springs with 2 spacers under right front.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

V2m was great again Thanks bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

tcian >>> That wasn't a long grounding from the internet


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Did Freddie run V2 or mid motor jones yesterday??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

He ran the V2. He was running pretty good also. I did notice He was trying some of his Rc flying at times however  barrel rolls were the trick of the day !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Tang,have you run the V2M yet?If so any thoughts or tips?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I ran the Mid car in Pro stock. and the V2 in Truck Both ran good. I am still working on a set up. But the front end setups were the same in both cars. Soft spring and high bite orange tires. 
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Tang,are you using a washer on the right front on either of your cars?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Neither car or the truck has the washer. I have been jacking the weight to make it handle


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> Neither car or the truck has the washer. I have been jacking the weight to make it handle


Try to keep the front as soft as You can. As Tang said jack weight with tweek screws. He is OH so WISE


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Polish those king-pins and keep them smooth. Also check the springs for sag.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bump to the top where BRP belongs!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud any sign of an upgrade of the 2/3 batts in sight?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Team Scream will have EP1500 next week. I don't know if they are better or what yet.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I ran some Elite 1500's this summer that I paid $2.35 a cell for. They were better than the matched IB 1400 packs I got from Team Scream and payed a lot more for. They did vent and hiss alot when charging and discharging though and I did have one pack go bad.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Team Scream 2/3 cells update!!!*

Hey All,
The batteries Team Scream will be selling are called "TSR" cells. They will have his own shrink wrap on them and be 1500mah. They will be available by the end of the week. I just talked to John, they are 1.17v-1.19v and 4.4 i.r. to 5.4 i.r. with 20 seconds more of run time!
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks SG1 !!!
Martian 710>> I had tryed those and one batch was pretty good then the next was Junk. Vented all over the place!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

will be at Freddies wed night,anyone else??


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

:woohoo: yes I will be there


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud,your V2M car high speed on Freddies oval sticks in the corners,you did a great job of putting this chassis together,can not beleive the speeds you can carry through turns with this car! =BIG FUN!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You !!!! Were very lucky in this area to even be racing. I hear it is way down around the country. BRP rules :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well I guess I better get one now. 
I still LOVE my Oval Outlaw & my Super car, & my LTO Pro, & my V2, and my other PRO, and my whole BRP collection and the racing fun I have had with em. 
Gotta have a V2M to keep my up to date style alive and with no reseverations in mind to do so knowing the quality and durability these EXCELENT 18th scales will last me for YEARS of fun and reliablity.
Thank You Bud for the time, effort and hard work you have provided to make me the best RC in the world. You are apreciated more than you know.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> I will get it going for You. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have special assembled SC18V2M here 



http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-BRP-SC18V2M-car-roller-HPI-X-ray-Scalpel-BRP_W0QQitemZ160175195760QQihZ006QQcategoryZ34063QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm thinking about getting a Sc18v2m, and I'm wondering if anyone knows if a hobby shop in the Detroit, MI area that carries them. And if anyone in that area races them!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I dought anyone carries them. Best to just get direct from Me. I know they are racing near Toledo.


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> I dought anyone carries them. Best to just get direct from Me. I know they are racing near Toledo.



Thanks bud! I'll have to do that. Does anyone know where and when in Toledo the races are held?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Their schedule is about 3 threads down this page.


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

martian 710 said:


> Their schedule is about 3 threads down this page.



I feel stupid! thanks martian.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

nitsuj2k said:


> I feel stupid! thanks martian.


You can't be too stupid if your buying a Sc18V2m off of Bud. Just be careful they breed like rabbits!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

just bumping up the newer car above the old car thread


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

SC18V2M has been out there all over the country for almost a year now, post em up,what do you RACERS think about this car??


----------

